# scribble/snowball cichlid



## dipsy (May 1, 2013)

would a scribble or snowball cichlid be ok to put in with yellow labs ?? new to all this & gettin conflicting advice :?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Do you have a species name for a scribble/snowball cichlid?

I've heard of a Telmatochromis sp. "Orange Scribble" before, and that isn't compatible, though I have no idea what it is you might be referrring to.


----------



## dipsy (May 1, 2013)

thank you for your help, i will get more info & try again  Dipsy


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

It would help to post a pic.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I am guessing we are talking plecos, which are catfish, not cichlids. Even if that's true, there is a whole raft of pleco species sold as 'snowball':

http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/view ... =5&t=27236

and it isn't any better with scribble pleco. The top google hits are: L129, L260, L66... :roll:


----------



## dipsy (May 1, 2013)

oops !! lol ( yes I am blond x) thank's for your help x


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

My eye-roll at the end was not directed at you, but at the folks who sell fish to people under flowery fantasy names without explaining the difference between cichlids and catfish to newcomers. I fact, I give those folks another :roll:

But don't worry, you have come to the right place to ask questions. We all had to start somewhere.

Regarding your question if scribble/snowball plecos would make good tank mates for yellow labs, it depends on the type of pleco. Some plecos get insanely huge, others grow to just a few inches. Many are very sensitive regarding their diet, which could mean only meat or only veggies, depending on species. Try to find out from the seller if they know what kind of pleco they are actually selling. They might or they might not. If not try to get a good picture. With the name and/or the picture ask on http://www.Planetcatfish.com. The folks there are almost as nice as CF members, but they know a lot more about plecos :thumb:

As a side note, most cichlids in the hobby have been scientifically described and have names like _Labidochromic caeruleus_. If you know that name, you know what kind of fish you are dealing with. English names are often ambiguous. For example Yellow Labs can mean _Labidochromic caeruleus_ (mostly) or sometimes _Herichthys labridens_. If you can get such a name for your pleco (eg _Hypancistrus inspector_), that would be great, but since many plecos in the hobby have not been scientifically described, people have started assigning them so called L-numbers. Having such a number is as good as having the scientific name, because there is a clear correlation. For example L102 is _Hypancistrus inspector_ and nothing else, but "snowball pleco" could mean any of the following (source):

Acanthicus adonis
Baryancistrus cf_niveatus
Baryancistrus sp(l142)
Hypancistrus inspector
Hypancistrus contradens
Hypancistrus sp(l201)
Leporacanthicus cf_galaxias(l007)
Leporacanthicus cf_galaxias(l240)
Leporacanthicus galaxias
Parancistrus nudiventris
Scobinancistrus sp(l368)
Scobinancistrus cf_pariolispos
Scobinancistrus sp(l253)
Spectracanthicus sp(l254)
Pseudacanthicus sp(l282)
Ancistrini sp(l082)
Ancistrus sp(l107)


----------



## dipsy (May 1, 2013)

big thumb's up for you & many thank's for your help & time  x


----------

